# Virtual meetups



## Guseyn (3 mo ago)

Hey guys, I was wondering if this is a common practice here to organize meetups(virtual ones) and discuss some topic with presentations, etc?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No, it is not. I guess there is a first for everything, but my gut feeling is that there would not be many people interested, no matter what the subject would be (I can guess which one you're thinking of).


----------

